# 2 Women Who Gave 3 Children Weed On Snapchat Video Appear In Court



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 30, 2018)

2 WOMEN ACCUSED OF GIVING 3 CHILDREN WEED APPEAR IN COURT: We learned the babies were 18-months, 2 and 3 years old.

Candice Little, 18, & Michaela Pearson, 21, had their bonds LOWERED to $100K. After all counts are considered, they could spend up to 536 months in jail -- nearly 45 years.

 
Prosecutors said they both are “dangers to children and society,” while the defense attorneys wanted their bonds dropped from $150K. 

Both are due back in court in September.  The conditions of the children are unknown. 

http://wxii12.com/article/judge-low...o-showing-toddlers-smoking-marijuana/22875897

Video of Incident HERE


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 30, 2018)

I have two children around this age, so this story really has me angry.

The mother didn't seem as outraged as I would expect at these women. Asking them why they did it? Nah, I would've put hands on them.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 30, 2018)

They don’t look like they’d be good babysitters. Surprised it wasn’t meth.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

When I was on FB, it would suggest friends of friends that I had and Candice Little page used to show up all the time. I took a glance once and it was all weed, her going to school and her gf Michaela.   I don't have FB anymore so the day before yesterday,  I'm on Instagram and lo and behold its a picture of Michaela  and this story.

 It seems to me those kids easily were smoking as if it was done before.  Makes me think the mother knew or had some knowledge  because I would have lost it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 31, 2018)

I have no words.


----------



## janaq2003 (Sep 1, 2018)

These arent women


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 1, 2018)

I would have taken one look at home girl with the neck tattoo and decided she was not an appropriate babysitter so she would not have gotten close enough to my kids to give them a sip of water!


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Sep 1, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I would have taken one look at home girl with the neck tattoo and decided she was not an appropriate babysitter so she would not have gotten close enough to my kids to give them a sip of water!



This is true also.


----------

